# Cheapo Folding Bikes Spotted



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't shoot the messenger, but I happened to spot these, not sure if they are any good, but thought it may be handy if you are looking for this sort of thing?!?

Folding Bikes


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have tried several folding bikes and conclude that you get what you pay for. The smallest wheels are hard work and very skittish to steer, while the bigger the bike the heavier it gets unless you really splash out the cash. There must be an optimum that suits your needs. We have one from AS Bikes which is OK for short journeys but over a couple of miles it gets tedious and they cost around £180.
Alan


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I've never seen the point of folding bikes. As has been said, from a comfort point of view they ain't much good for more than a couple of miles and they take up a lot of storage space.

I'd much rather stick a bike rack on the back of the van and load up with full size bikes. :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a bike rack for the same reasons - the small wheels are only any good on smooth surfaces, larger wheels seem to give a much more comfortable ride.

Folding bikes also tend to feel flimsy - presumably because of the folding nature, the AS ones are exceptional and feel much more sturdy, but even then bigger is better! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Some of us own motorhomes that have to have very model specific bike racks (Autotrail) These racks cost a fortune so its much cheaper to buy a couple of folding bikers than lash out on a pricey rack AND a couple of bikes!!

I have a couple of small wheel folding electric bikes that fit in the locker under my french bed (access from outside) I would have preferred full size bikes but have nowhere to store them (wouldnt want to put a couple of electric bikes on a rack anyway.

The small wheeled bikes (Pro-rider, nice kit) are not perfect but like most things MH related its a compromise !! 

Size is everything in folding bikes. I .bought a couple from Argos a few years ago, they were [email protected] not enough frame length (saddle stem to steering tube) nightmare things that were binned very quickly. The 'leccy bikes have about 6-7cm more length and that makes all the difference. I/we have pedalled our current folders many many miles, not very quickly but we are never in that much of a hurry when away in the van.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Have a two folding bikes under our bed - no nasty rack on the back - no security risk.
They are great for popping to the shops - if I go any further I use the van - it has four wheels and goes nearly anywhere I want :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Saw Them*

Saw them today. They look okay to me for anyone who wants a cheap folder.

TM


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I don't have a security problem with a bike rack.
When our bikes are not in use they are padlocked to the rack with saddles removed and a cover over them. The batteries are stored inside the van.

Simples!  

Well, it works for us


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We bought 2 cheap folding bikes from Argos they were very heavy and not much fun to ride with the small wheels and to tell you the truth it was not easy lifting them into the garage . 
( also went rusty within 4 weeks)

We dumped them in France and bought 2 cheap mountain bikes in Portugal. 

I guess you get what you pay for regards quality


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D has a folding mountain bike. This one I think. http://www.buybuybicycles.com/urbanite1_folding_bike.html Its ok but she says her normal mountain bike is much easier to ride but we cant put it on the back as we have a scooter on a rack.

I would love to get her a better easier to ride replacement but have no idea what to go for.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We bought these same bikes when they were on special last year (£10 less then).
We've been reasonably happy with them but only use them for dodging about to/from shops when parked up. We're not serious cyclists
Pros: They fold quickly and easily. Pretty robust
Cons: Fairly heavy to lift in and out of the garage. 0nly 6 gears so can be very hard work on hills or into a head wind. Saddle stem too short for tall riders.
We will be changing them for electric bikes this year.
MIke


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*15%*

Had an email off go outdoors last night.

It says 15% off everything in-store or online from 5-8pm today only.

So even cheaper folding bike for £85?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*15%*

15%


----------

